# ZYTO scan (or similar technology)



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I went to a health seminar and the naturopath presenting provided a lot of really good information - nutrition, supplements, etc. Things that made complete sense and things that I know from personal experience that make sense and work (from simple things like eliminating sugar to eating good fats, to benefits of Vitamin D, fish oil, etc.). She went into greater depth on some of these topics than what I was familiar with and I found her presentation very educational. 

Then she went into "how" she figures out what supplements or dietary changes her clients need. That's when the ZYTO scan came out (I believe there are other companies that make similar devices). I will admit that I am a skeptic ... I have never seen or heard of this technology before. Has anyone used it? What is your take on it? 

While she talked about the device and software, I took that information in and figured I would go to Google to learn how it works to understand it better. The explanation given during the workshop was that it is like a lie detector. I have read multiple sites (from believers to skeptics) and I am still a skeptic. (I have not found independent testimonies from actual users - thus my post here.)

There was one thing done during the presentation that set my "bogus radar" on high. I just really have a hard time wrapping my mind around this ... maybe it's because I have never seen anything like this. One of the attendees did a voluntary scan and it was recommended to her that Bach Flowers may help her (I have heard of Bach Remedies but I had to look up more details when I got home). A brand new bottle water was brought out (not by the presenter) so that this participant can take Bach Flowers home with her. I expected the naturopath to put something (like a drop) in the water. However, she just placed the sealed water bottle next to the ZYTO cradle device, selected "Bach Flowers" on her computer screen, a few seconds later shook the bottle up and said that energy has been transmitted into the bottle and that the participant should drink a few sips every day from that bottle for a week. 

To be entirely honest, if she did not do the thing with the water bottle, I would not be as skeptical as I am in this moment. I am trying to be open minded because she presented such a wealth of information ...

Any comments?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You have every right to be skeptical. Last year I learned about a group that gave "light." That involved an energy transference from the light "giver" to the person receiving the "light." I was interested enough to attend a training session. At the same time I started looking for other information. I learned that there was another group which did the exact same thing. Neither group acknowledges each other.

A conversation with a person who used to post here lead me to an understanding that giving "light" was not unique. It appears to have originated with Buddhists. That opened other aspects. Finally reading a book about the history of Reiki confirmed the common origin.

That in turn lead to other topics which then lead to energy medicine. While it may seem to be mumbo jumbo, a book, The Body Electric, explained aspects of the body that are not used or addressed by "AMA" medicine. There are currents within the body that are outside the nervous system much like the lymphatic system is separate from the circulatory system.

All of the previous is my way of saying, I'm not sure if what you saw is bogus or not. On the face of it, seems hokey. With what's being discovered, who knows. Other civilizations did fine without what we consider medicine.

I'm not sure the boundaries of integrative medicine are set in stone. Years ago universities did not have departments of integrative medicine. Now they do.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Zyto Scan Scam


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Darren, thank you for chiming in. I think you understand exactly where my skepticism is coming from. If she used her hands to sense energy, I would find it more believable than some computer software.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Last year I saw a Chinese machine at an East coast university. I took a friend there for a treatment. Odd to say, they did see some improvement. They were able to take one with them and self treat later after returning home. I'm not sure how that worked out long term. It could have been the placebo effect. 

It doesn't hurt to have an open mind. The field of energy medicine is growing. There's at least one good book on the subject that's now in its second printing. It's something I keep an eye on because discoveries are starting to ramp up.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Lots of info on this and other naturopath scams on quackwatch dot com. It is all bunk and designed only to lighten the weight of your wallet.


----------



## brittlois (Feb 15, 2016)

I have used the Zyto machine twice to evaluate which essential oils I needed to focus on. The first one was done about 20 minutes after a phone call with my rude, spastic, unorganized boss. The results of that Zyto scan said that I needed the oils that bring peace and calming. My nerves were a wreck! After several weeks of using Stress Away, I Zyto'd again. This time, my nervous pings were much more in check. However, it suggested I use oils with antibacterial and antinflammatory effects. The next afternoon, I was miserable with a sinus infection. 

I understand being a skeptic. However, both of my experiences have been on point.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

brittlois said:


> I have used the Zyto machine twice to evaluate which essential oils I needed to focus on. The first one was done about 20 minutes after a phone call with my rude, spastic, unorganized boss. The results of that Zyto scan said that I needed the oils that bring peace and calming.  My nerves were a wreck! After several weeks of using Stress Away, I Zyto'd again. This time, my nervous pings were much more in check. However, it suggested I use oils with antibacterial and antinflammatory effects. The next afternoon, I was miserable with a sinus infection.
> 
> I understand being a skeptic. However, both of my experiences have been on point.


I have a very good friend who sells Young Living Oils. Aside from that, she is educated in several areas of natural medicine that have nothing to do with essential oils - i.e. I trust her judgement in general, not that she is just pushing sale of the oils. She has used the scan along with the essential oils and her experience was was very much like yours. She was also very skeptical - like me - when it came to transferring the energy of Bach flowers into the sealed water bottle.


----------

